# Differences in Ultrasound pictures of siblings...



## AngelGabriel

So I was just sitting here thinking of something interesting to get opinions on.. So for those who have had a boy and girl, or a boy and boy, or girl and girl....were the ultrasound pictures close to being identical?? like, scull shape, profile..etc? I have attached a pic of my last son, and this baby, which I am unsure of the gender still....to me, they look exactly alike!! My daughter, I can't find one of her right now, but I know she had more of a defined forhead!
Pull out those ultrasound pics and compare!!


----------



## AngelGabriel

Oh, and here is my sons ultrasound on the left, and this baby on right...both 12w4d!
 



Attached Files:







Gabriel 12w scan.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 96









12w6d (2).jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 88


----------



## AngelGabriel

Let me rephrase....has anyone had boy ultrasound pics that looked identical or boy/girl ultrasounds that looked identical??


----------



## miss_nat84

I need to update my profile pic but i am having a girl and her skull shape is a lot different it's more round and smooth, I think you're having another little boy judging by this ultrasound pic :D


----------



## AngelGabriel

miss_nat84 said:


> I need to update my profile pic but i am having a girl and her skull shape is a lot different it's more round and smooth, I think you're having another little boy judging by this ultrasound pic :D

You will have to update your pic so I can compare:)


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah I need I jump on the computer and get it off there :D can't do much on an iPhone as far as posting pics are concerned


----------



## admiral765

They do look so similar! Mine seems quite different although my girls was much clearer.

My girl is on the right at 21w and my boy is on left at 20w 6d.
 



Attached Files:







400319_3129273120573_1527064356_2970354_1300654710_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 67









23981_10150129507120114_538410113_11358275_654568_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 66


----------



## AngelGabriel

admiral765 said:


> They do look so similar! Mine seems quite different although my girls was much clearer.
> 
> My girl is on the right at 21w and my boy is on right at 20w 6d.

Wait...which is your girl and which is your boy? You said both on the right!! lol


----------



## ilove3baby

With both my girls I got a foot picture lol


----------



## admiral765

AngelGabriel said:


> admiral765 said:
> 
> 
> They do look so similar! Mine seems quite different although my girls was much clearer.
> 
> My girl is on the right at 21w and my boy is on right at 20w 6d.
> 
> Wait...which is your girl and which is your boy? You said both on the right!! lolClick to expand...

Oops sorry, boy is on left, girl is on the right! xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I have my 20 week scan on Monday, I'll post my girls and my boys then :)

My boy was much bigger at 12 weeks, my daughter looked like a monkey nut, my boy looked like a proper baby :lol:


----------



## LegoHouse

12 weeks: Girl left, Boy right.

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/6568_1154664714074_1451375948_415111_4224009_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399546_194139680682611_100002597418912_339809_197737318_n.jpg


----------



## AngelGabriel

Anyone else?? Show those sibling ultrasounds or explain how the same or different and if the same or different gender!!!!


----------



## letia659

I have pics of one of my sons and my two daughters 

here is the profile of them 

Zander 16wk
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/Zander16wk.jpg

Lily Rose 15wk (she grew her wings just a few days after this ultrasound :cry: )
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/LilyRose15wk2.jpg

Sophie 17wk
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/2012-02-02_20-42-55_259.jpg

and front views of the girls I dont have one of Zander like this 

Lily Rose 15wk
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/LilyRose15wk.jpg

Sophie 17wk
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/2012-02-02_20-42-18_290.jpg


----------



## AngelGabriel

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost a baby boy shortly after birth...he had a heart defect and wasn't suppose to be a problem but it was. I am sorry. And it looks like your girls have a flatter face than boy! Beautiful pics:)


----------



## AngelGabriel

what does everyone else think of this?? Did your childrens ultrasounds look alot alike or different when different gender??


----------



## Antigua08

With this pregnancy l thought l was carrying a boy until 12 wk scan, dh and I then both completely convinced it was a girl as scan pics pretty much identical to our dds.

20wk scan showed we're are actually having a boy this time, got very clear pic of boy bits to prove it! The 20wk scan pics of dd and baby boy l'm carrying are quite different esp the skull. Haven't got dd scan pics loaded up but these are from this pregnancy.

12wk scan on left, 20wk scan on right
 



Attached Files:







img069.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 20









img070.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AngelGabriel

oh interesting!! So the 12 week pics looked identical, then the 20 week pics much different!! Maybe then we shouldn't judge too soon then based off of early ultrasound pics!!


----------



## AngelGabriel

you will def have to post your girls ultrasound pics so I can see them!! Thanks!!


----------



## hayley x

These are my 3 babies. 2 are boys and 1 a girl, I'll let you see which you think are the most alike and then I'll tell you which is which :flower:


----------



## hayley x

ps, the first pic of the 3 is 18 weeks from gender scan, and other 2 are from 20 week nhs scan, we didnt get a clear pic at our nhs scan with baby in the first pic xx


----------



## sannod

I have a boy and am now having a girl. I felt she looked different in the 2D scan and was completely shocked by the differences in the 3D. Not just skull shape etc but I guess I always thought my babies would look really similar since many of our family and friends kids tend to be little repeats for the first few months after birth. Oh well will have to wait and see. 

To answer the question though with 2D ultrasound my boy and girl were different.


----------



## AngelGabriel

hayley x said:


> These are my 3 babies. 2 are boys and 1 a girl, I'll let you see which you think are the most alike and then I'll tell you which is which :flower:
> 
> View attachment 335797

Well the two on the right are def alot alike!! Although, the forheads one the left and right look kinda alike!! Tell me tell me!!


----------



## manou

Bumping an old thread(Well not that old)! 
Can you post your previous babies(If you have other kids) ultrasound or even current baby if you know the sex already so we can compare the skull's shape and what gender it turned out to be. Thank you in advance:flower:


----------



## mumsince2010

i think my sons 12 weeks scan is different to this pregnancies 12 week scan... we were told at 15+5 that we are having a little girl so fingers crossed at 20 weeks she is still a girl...

sons is first... daughter (current pregnancy) is second
 



Attached Files:







28134_1131183576568_1736633697_255016_3560559_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 19









12+5.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jaydensmommy9

first one is my little boy second is my baby girl, deff a difference both are 18 weeks
 



Attached Files:







20263_238243081582_555336582_3800594_1603604_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20120423_121939-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## manou

Thank you girls!
More ultrasounds appreciated:flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

DS (14wks)
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5166/5343020189_5834bff673.jpg

Current baby (13wks)
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7262/6881177880_cc5ffd9fed.jpg


----------



## hylokitty321

Bumping an old thread that I found ! 
Anyone ?


----------



## fifi-folle

My update is that baby #2 was a girl!


----------



## hylokitty321

Congrats fifi 

i definitely notice a difference in the skull shape


----------



## Excited4First

Here is my first baby, a boy (orange tint pic) and my baby girl in black and white.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Excited4First

Can't attach two pics on the same message for some reason! Here's my girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 11


----------

